# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصه حماسيه إقرأها الى النهايه..

## ملاك الناصره

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم اجمعين..


دارت أحداث هذه القصة في عطلة الحج قبل سنتين في منطقة ال شعيب ه وهي منطقه ساحليه بريه على شواطىء البحر الأحمر
تقع جنوب جده على طريق الليث,, وتعتبر منطقة تخييم وطلعات للشباب والعوائل في إجازة الشتاء

المهم كنا (5) من الشباب وصلنا الصباح و نصبنا خيمتنا على شاطئ البحر وكالعادة ذبحنا الذبيحة ووو الخ
أنا بصراحة وأعوذ بالله كنت الوحيد بينهم ما أصلي نهائياً يعني وقتها كان عمري 21 ولا أركعها
مع أن أبوي إمام مسجد و كنت أطيعه في كل شي يقوله ويأمربه إلا الصلاة
وفي حياتي ماسمعتة يدعي علي .... ماكان يقول غير الله يهديك ويصلحك بس
كان يقوّمني للصلاة أروح آخذ فرة بالسياره وارجع بعد ما يخلصون
لأنه هو أول واحد يدخل المسجد وآخر واحد يطلع منه
عشان كذا ماراح يفقدني 
يعني كنت عاصي لدرجه مو طبيعيه!!!

المهم بعد ما تغدينا جهزوا الشباب عدّتهم يبغو ينزلو البحر يروحو رحلة غوص
وطبعا كان لازم واحد يجلس في الخيمة جلست أنا لأني مو قد كذا في الغوص 
جلست لوحدي في الخيمة وكان جنبنا شباب أذّن واحد منهم وطلعت برّا
شفتهم يتجهزون للصلاة قلت تجنبا للإحراج خلني أنزل للبحر 
آخذ لي شوط سباحه

المهم لبست ونزلت للبحر .. مشيت مشيت ألين جيت في منطقه حلوة للسباحه موعميقه مره ولا قريبه 
سبحت وسبحت وسبحت ومنطقة ال شعيب ة معروفه بالأجراف (جمع جرف) 

المهم تعبت شوي وقلت خلني أنام على ظهري وأهمل جسمي على أساس أريح شوي وارجع
سويت الحركة و جلست أطفو شوي .... وفجأه حسيت أن أحد سحبني لتحت ونزلت تحت المويه
حاولت أوقف على أرض البحر وأدف نفسي فوق على بالي أن المسافة مترين تقريبا 
اثاريني وأنا أسبح بعدت ونزلت في جرف وأنا ما ادري وطبيت في منطقه عمقها يمكن (5) أمتار تقريباً
حاولت اطلع حاولت وحاولت ما قدرت حسيت كأن فيه شخص فوقي وماسكني مع راسي ويدفني لتحت
أحاول بكل الطرق اللي تعلمتها في النادي ماقدرت أطلع
كنت في حاله ياشباب لا أحسد عليها 
كنت متلخبط وأخبّص في المويه حسيت أني ولاشي
حسيت وقتها أني أضعف من الذباب
من منكم في يوم حس انه عاجز عن نفسه؟
بدأ النفس يضيع منّي بديت أحس بالدم يحتقن في راسي
بالعربي بدأت احس بالموووووت...
بديت أتذكر أبوي وأمي وإخواني وأقاربي وأصحابي وعيال الحارة والعامل في البقاله 
وكلللللللللللل شخص مر علي بحياتي تذكرت كل شيء سويته وكلها في ثواني معدووده

وبعدها تذكرت نفسي!!!

بديت اسأل نفسي: صليت؟ لا!! صُمت؟ لا!! حجيت؟ لا!! تصدقت؟ لالالالالالالا !!!!!!


أنت في طريقك لربك خلاص مفارق لدنياك مفارق لأصحابك كيف تبي تقابل ربك؟؟؟؟
وفجأة سمعت صوت أبوي وهو يناديني باسمي ويقول قوم صلي
تكرر الصوت بأذني ثلاث مرات بعدها سمعت صوته وهو يأذن 
حسيت انه قريب بيجي يطلعني صرت أنادي عليه وأصيح 
باسمه والمويه تدخل في فمي
أصيح وأصيح مامن مجيب.. 
حسيت بملوحة المويه في أعماق جسمي
وبدأ النفس يتقطع
أيقنت بالهلاك,,حاولت أنطق بالشهادة.. نطقت أشهـ.. أشهـ..
ولا اقدر أكملها كأن فيه يد قابضه على حلقي تمنعني من نطقها حسيت أن روحي خلاص بتطلع

وتوقفت عن الحركه
وهذ آخر شي كنت أتذكره
صحيت في الخيمه وكان عندي عسكري من خفر السواحل والشباب اللي جنبنا
أول ما صحيت قالي العسكري الحمد لله على السلامة ومشي 
سألت اللي عندي قلت منهو ذا ومتى جاء وكيف ؟؟؟ قالوا ما ندري !!!
جانا فجأة وطلعك وزي ما تشوف مشي فجأة !!!!
سألتهم قلت شفتوني وانا في المويه قالوا مع أننا كنا على الشاطي لكن قسم بالله ماشفناك
ما درينا عنك الا يوم جاء العسكري وطلعك من البحر 
مع العلم أن مركز خفر السواحل يبعد عن خيمتنا تقريبا حوالي 20 كيلو متر طريق بري
يعني يبيله تقريبا ثلث ساعة عشان يوصل لنا إذا جاه بلاغ 
وحادثة الغرق صارت في دقائق معدوده
واللي جنبنا وهم أقرب ناس مني وقتها يحلفون إنهم ما شافوني
كيف شافني العسكري وجاني؟؟؟وربي اللي خلقني ليومكم ذا ما أعرف كيف وصل لي!!

!!
ودق جوالي مسكته إلا وهو أبوي بدت الأمور تتلخبط عندي بدأ التشويش قبل شوي سمعت صوته والحين يتصل؟؟
رديت عليه كيفك وش أخبارك سألني قالي أنت بخير وكررها كذا مره
طبعاً ما أبي أعلمه عشان مايقلق سايست الأمور وقفلت..
قفلت من عنده و قمت صليت ركعتين في حياتي ماصليت مثلها
ركعتين جلست أصليهم في نص ساعه
ركعتين صليتها من قلب صادق
وبكيت فيهم ألين انبح صوتي
في نفس اليوم يوم رجعوا الشباب قلتلهم أنا ماشي ورجعت للبيت
أول مارجعت كان أبوي موجود
أول ما فتحت الباب إلا وهو في وجهي قال تعال أبيك
جيت معاه قال امنتك بالله وش صار معاك اليوم العصر؟؟
تفاجأت واندهشت وتلعثمت ما قدرت اتكلم...
حسيت كأن عنده خبر!!
كرر السؤال مرّتين ...
المهم حكيت له بالتفصيل الممل 
قالي والله اني سامعك تناديني وانا ساجد السجود الثاني في آخر ركعه وكانك في مصيبه مابعدها مصيبه
انت تناديني بصياح واحس قلبي يبي يتقطع وانا اسمع صوتك 

وما دريت عن نفسي الا وانا ادعيلك بأعلى صوتي والناس تسمع
وفجأة حسيت كأن واحد كبّ علي مويه باردة
طلعت من المسجد بعد الصلاه واتصلت عليك على طول والحمد لله رديت علي وحسيت اني ارتحت اكثر
لكن ياولدي الصلاة إنت مفرط فيها وعلى بالك الدنيا بتدوم لك
ماتدري أن ربّك يقدر يقلب حالك في ثواني
وهذا شي بسيط من اللي يقدر ربّك يسويه فيك
لكن ربّي كاتب لك عمر جديد
عرفت أن اللي أنقذني من الموقف كان برحمة الله اول شي ثم دعوة أبوي لي
وهذه لمسه بسيطة من لمسات الموت لكي يرينا الخالق عز وجل أن الإنسان مهما بلغت قوته وبطشه 
يصبح أضعف مخلوق أمام بطش الله وجبروته عز وجل
ومن يومها ماغابت عن بالي الصلاة ولله الحمد
ويا شباب عليكم بطاعة الخالق ثم طاعة الوالدين
صدقوني من بر والديه ما راح يخيب أبد

بِرَّهم أساس سعادتك في الدنيا وتوفيقك وحمايتك من الشرور بعد طاعة الله عز وجل



وسلامتكم

منقوله للعبرة والفائدة :rolleyes:

----------


## ام الحلوين

*لااله الاالله* 
*الله سبحانه وتعالى راضي على ها الانسان بسبب راضاه على والديه* 

*ان الله عز وجل يغفر لمن اراد التوبه وهذا الله غفر له وهداه بعد ماكان الشيطان طامس على قلبه وعينه  .. الله يهدي الجميع يارب* 

*مشكورخيتو على ها القصه الهادفه*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *لااله الاالله* 
> 
> *الله سبحانه وتعالى راضي على ها الانسان بسبب راضاه على والديه*  
> *ان الله عز وجل يغفر لمن اراد التوبه وهذا الله غفر له وهداه بعد ماكان الشيطان طامس على قلبه وعينه .. الله يهدي الجميع يارب*  
> 
> *مشكورخيتو على ها القصه الهادفه*



مشكوره أختي على مرورش بصفحتي نورتيها دمتي بحفظ الرحمن تحياتي ملاكوو :noworry:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووووو عزيزتي عالقصة

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> يسلمووووووووووووو عزيزتي عالقصة



الله يسلمك اختي ومشكوره على المرور نورتي ..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------

